# New 26rs



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Well finally decided on the 26rs. Lakeshore Rv has been a pleasure to do business with. Marci (sales person) was great to work with. Eric (delivery person) arrived on time and did a complete walk through. So far everything with the Outback has been ok. Don't like the metal mini-blinds. Will replace soon. Well thats it from here for now, got to get camping.............


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Seems like most people have replaced the metal blinds. Look around for some threads on the subject. Several different alternatives have been tried and I believe all were sucessful.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats outdr1 on the 26RS
Glad everything went well
Let the Mods begin.

Don


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations on your new outback, from another Virginian.

Betty


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome. Enjoy your new Outback! 
Be sure to check out the Mid Atlantic Rally scheduled for August in Luray.

Michelle


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Welcome. Enjoy your new Outback!
> Be sure to check out the Mid Atlantic Rally scheduled for August in Luray.
> 
> Michelle
> [snapback]44246[/snapback]​


Can you forward some info about that rally?

Thx!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outdrs1,

Congrats from another 26RS owner! action

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Did I hear 26RS. Congrats on the new TT. Your going to love it. Make sure you visit the Which Outback do you have poll, and cast your vote for the 26RS.

I have seen an awful lot of them being acquired here lately.









Tim


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

action Congrats on your New Outback. I bought mine from Lakeshore Rv. It was delivered last Thursday by Eric. He did a outstanding job. Also Lakeshore is the best. TT arrived perfect. Was missing the owners manual, but they are going to ship that out. My first mod is replacing the shower curtain this weekend. Enjoy


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Heh, my wife is lobbying hard for the 26RS. I just had to go out and measure the driveway for her.

Congrats!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

The 26RS is a great rig. Good choice.









And yes, you're going to want to change out the metal mini-blinds. We recently went camping in our new Outback, and everytime a pillow or blanket or someone's foot or hand hit the metal blinds during the night, we'd hear a clink-clank-bang!








It would wake everyone up, and consequently none of us got much sleep.









Anyway, a BIG CONGRATS to you and your family! action


----------

